# 1998 Nissan sentra GXE



## rahee (Nov 29, 2004)

Hello ALL,

I have joined this group of helpful intelligent people recently.  

I own a Nissan Sentra 1998 GXE model. Its 83K, 4D ,automatic. I am new to car driving and so to the cars and its various features.

On the speedometer(where I see the speed,miles etc) I am seeing an indicator saying O/D off. I don't know how it went on and now it remains on always and since then AC is also not going on.

Will you please let me know how to switch off that O/D off sign.One of my relative once pressed all the control buttons in my absense and its on since then.

Thanks.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

On the shifter, there should be a button that says "OD" try pressing it.

As for the AC problem, can you clarify it a bit? No cold air or no air whatsoever?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

FCS said:


> On the shifter, there should be a button that says "OD" try pressing it.
> 
> As for the AC problem, can you clarify it a bit? No cold air or no air whatsoever?



maybe the resistor problem? does it blow at highest mode and nothing else?


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

rahee said:


> Hello ALL,
> 
> I have joined this group of helpful intelligent people recently.
> 
> ...


Mines a 5spd, but the O/D button should be on the shifter itself but correct me ya if I'm wrong


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

It's a 4 speed, most automatics are. The overdrive button is really just 4th gear. Anyway, it's on the shifter, there should only be two buttons there anyway (one to select the gears and one to turn the overdrive on/off). It's an easy button to hit by accident if you like to keep your hand on the shifter.


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Gotta love that OD button. My thumb and that button have
gotten to be best of friends...lol. I only wish Nissan had
chosen a different color that orange. Keep thinking it's a
check engine light every once in a while...lol.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ill explain it a little more.
When in town or stop and go traffic, normally under 60 mph. Drive with out the o/d on. While on the freeway, or above 60, drive with the overdrive on.
I dont have an automatic, never have owned one myself, but thats what most autos do....lol


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Kindfiend said:


> It's a 4 speed, most automatics are. The overdrive button is really just 4th gear. Anyway, it's on the shifter, there should only be two buttons there anyway (one to select the gears and one to turn the overdrive on/off). It's an easy button to hit by accident if you like to keep your hand on the shifter.


accually you have a 3 speed with over drive. and he was saying he has a 5 speed manual :thumbup:



Nostrodomas said:


> Ill explain it a little more.
> When in town or stop and go traffic, normally under 60 mph. Drive with out the o/d on. While on the freeway, or above 60, drive with the overdrive on.
> I dont have an automatic, never have owned one myself, but thats what most autos do....lol


can i just ask this? why would you want to drive around with out the over drive on? i dont understand :cheers:


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> can i just ask this? why would you want to drive around with out the over drive on? i dont understand :cheers:


When you leave the over drive on all the time the trasmission will always opt for the highest gear, giving you better gas mileage but worse acelleration. And some people will disagree with me on this but overdrive will also cause more stress on the transmission and engine when used for stop and go traffic ect...


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> When you leave the over drive on all the time the trasmission will always opt for the highest gear, giving you better gas mileage but worse acelleration. *And some people will disagree * with me on this but overdrive will also cause more stress on the transmission and engine when used for stop and go traffic ect...


Anyone who does disagree, one should edumacate themselves.
Most if not all owners manuals I've read, state that when driving
in stop and go traffic, standard "D" should be used. Friend of mine
who rebuilds tranny for a living, explained that constant hunting of
of OD, while in stop & go traffic, causes excessive heat..and we
all know what excessive heat will do to any auto tranny. :thumbdwn:
Don't know about anyone else, but 1 click of the thumb sure beats
having to see the tranny Doctor. (IMO of course). :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmmmm you know i never knew this.........thanks. i allways did hate that blasted jerk into od just as i let off the gas to brake and shiz like that :cheers:


----------



## ThavionHawk (Jun 6, 2008)

I run OD at or above 50 otherwise OD is off, OD is also off if i am jumping onto the highway on a hot day with the AC on...


----------

